# Starving?



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Fiona has been back on raw about a week now. The amount of raw (about 2lbs a day) versus kibble (4-5 cups a day) seems like a huge difference. Tonight Fiona licked her bowl clean more than once, so I am wondering. I think she is still hungry, should I give her more or will she just get used to it? Because we went hungry growing up, I have issues with people and now Fiona going hungry.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

I don't know anything about raw. Did you base the amount of raw on her body weight correctly? 

My dogs eat enough-maybe even a lot-but they always go back to lick their bowls and then each others...


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

It depends on her weight/size and activity level. But I have to say I have never seen my dog full. She would eat until she was sick if I let her. If she does need more, go slow and adjust according to how she looks. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mrs.P (Nov 19, 2012)

Base it on how she looks weight wise little chubby cut down a little ribby beef it up -my pup would eat whole raw chicken after chicken if I let him! He loves raw!


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

Finn would eat pounds upon pounds of RAW if I let him, but he eats his kibble through the day. I wouldn't worry about it too much, honestly, as long as her shape keeps looking good.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Thanks everyone. She just went back to lick her bowl again. She is a little chubby, I think. Can't see her ribs and they are a little hard to feel. So I will just stick with the plan. I am pretty sure I did the math right. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## katro (Feb 26, 2013)

Ralphie's been on raw for over a month now and I've seen him do the same thing. When he was on kibble, he'd eat it then go about his business. Never once begged for more or licked his bowl. On the raw, it's like he's a bottomless pit and could eat forever and will lick and re-lick his bowl a few times throughout the day!  I wouldn't worry too much about it. Just watch her body and adjust how much you feed her accordingly.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Every dog I've ever fed raw to - except one - would eat ALL you gave them. My Cocker Spaniel once got into a box of defrosting chicken wings and ate almost 8 pounds!! His normal daily amount was about 8 OUNCES!!

If she still seems hungry you can try giving her something like celery. It's filling with no calories.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I always pick up the bowls, and rinse them out, the dogs will check each others bowl to make sure there are no leftovers ....they always want more after eating their portion!


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

LOL At the celery. I should do the same thing. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

